# Greeting from China



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

I joined this forum a week ago and found people here are very warm and friendly,love the feeling of being here.
Oh,yes,my name is Sarah, I come from China,a new generation(1980s) of knitting and crochet lover.I love creating designs myself,to make the thinking into real is fantastic!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Bryant Pond Maine USA!! This is a great place to come to talk about things, and show pictures of your things you make! There are some designers on here too!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome from Montana, USA.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome Sarah, to a wonderful knitting forum. I am from Central Texas in the USA.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks


jersgran said:


> welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Welcome from sunny Australia &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks,nice to meet other designers here.


mollyannhad said:


> Welcome from Bryant Pond Maine USA!! This is a great place to come to talk about things, and show pictures of your things you make! There are some designers on here too!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks


kittys punkin said:


> Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks,nice to meet you


Lillibelle said:


> Welcome from Montana, USA.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks,nice to meet you.Yes,this forum is great


quiltwiz said:


> Welcome Sarah, to a wonderful knitting forum. I am from Central Texas in the USA.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Yes,australia has opposit season as China and other countries in the northern hemisphere,so it is sunny now. Enjoy your sunshine weekend!^_^


knitandnat said:


> Welcome from sunny Australia ☀☀


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sarah, 

It is nice to have you on KP,
I hope so far you have been enjoying the forum.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,thanks,nice to see another greeting from the sunny australia.


kiwiannie said:


> Hi Sarah,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Yes,i think so


grandmann said:


> Sarah,
> 
> It is nice to have you on KP,
> I hope so far you have been enjoying the forum.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome from Boise, Idaho.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

hi,nice to meet you


RNLinda said:


> Welcome from Boise, Idaho.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,thanks


run4fittness said:


> Hello and welcome.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. your ID is with horsenut 1948,means you were born in the year 1948?!


horsenut1948 said:


> welcome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was !!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome from hot and sunny South Australia, February is our hottest month of the year.....

Alan


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

And Hello from Florida!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Did you video 'Touching the sky"? It came from China and was positively breathtaking. It reminded me of the opening of the Olympics in China a few years ago. The Chinese are so talented-they took my breath away.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Welcome Sarah, my name is Tasha and I am from Virginia


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Ahaaaa,I see a knitting man here! , men who loves knitting must be with a knit heart and lifestyle. Very nice to meet you.


alan55 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Welcome from hot and sunny South Australia, February is our hottest month of the year.....
> 
> Alan


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

,nice to meet you.


horsenut1948 said:


> I was !!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks


Montana Gramma said:


> Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,nice to meet you


knitnanny said:


> Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,hello from China


peppered said:


> And Hello from Florida!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Nice to be friend with you


rosebud527 said:


> Did you video 'Touching the sky"? It came from China and was positively breathtaking. It reminded me of the opening of the Olympics in China a few years ago. The Chinese are so talented-they took my breath away.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Tasha,nice to meet you.


LadyCrochet said:


> Hello Welcome Sarah, my name is Tasha and I am from Virginia


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Thailand.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from very cold and snowy Canada!


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome from Scotland!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

You say that as a warm sunny welcome comes to you from Missouri where it is nevertheless very cloud covered and sleeting right here just now. 

KP is a great place to be.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Sarah,
Nice to meet you. Like your name (mine is Sarah too)
And the country you come from is beautiful (China)
My ancesters are from China too. Small world, wouldn't you say?
Any ways ... nice to meet you. I am new to this area too.

Sarah for snowy New Hampshire


----------



## gluequeen (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome..I would like to see your own designs soon.


----------



## Pakpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Sarah! For half a second I thought you might be my daughter in law, whose name is also Sarah. But she is in Qingdao!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Sarah, and welcome from Tennessee ~


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome from cold and windy S.E. Wisconsin


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

Welcome from New Hampshire USA


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi another Sarah,Nice to meet you too.Aha,so do you look like Chinese or ?^_^ The world is very big,with different countries.The world is just small,as we are all from one planet called"Earth". Very nice to know friends from different countries here.Hope we can become good friends and take the forum as a warm family.


SLouie76 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Nice to meet you. Like your name (mine is Sarah too)
> And the country you come from is beautiful (China)
> My ancesters are from China too. Small world, wouldn't you say?
> ...


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia, USA!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Pakpy. Hahaa,why not for a whole second but just half a second:-D .


Pakpy said:


> Hi Sarah! For half a second I thought you might be my daughter in law, whose name is also Sarah. But she is in Qingdao!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome from halfway around the world, Tennessee. When I was very little I always wanted to dig in dirt. Mom said if I kept digging I would get to China.
Thank you for coming to the forum.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. I did shared some on the "picture"board. My designs are simple ones.simple and cute is always what i like.My mother creats complicate and big works.She does knitting and crochet since her childhood


gluequeen said:


> Welcome..I would like to see your own designs soon.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome from Dorset in the UK.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey USA. We all would love to see some of your original designs for sure.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.I would like to see some of your works also.^_^


God's Girl said:


> Welcome from New Jersey USA. We all would love to see some of your original designs for sure.


----------



## wiremaster (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome from Maryland!!


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

WELCOME from Ontario Canada.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sarahknit said:


> I joined this forum a week ago and found people here are very warm and friendly,love the feeling of being here.
> Oh,yes,my name is Sarah, I come from China,a new generation(1980s) of knitting and crochet lover.I love creating designs myself,to make the thinking into real is fantastic!


My DH and I spent a month in China two years ago and we both feel about China the way you do about KP. The welcome and help we received from strangers all over the country is still remembered and felt today. We were a party of two with a driver and guide in each city, so we spent a lot of time with complete strangers on the street and in restaurants. An amazing trip and country. Welcome to KP.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,nice to meet you.


Poodlemom2 said:


> My DH and I spent a month in China two years ago and we both feel about China the way you do about KP. The welcome and help we received from strangers all over the country is still remembered and felt today. We were a party of two with a driver and guide in each city, so we spent a lot of time with complete strangers on the street and in restaurants. An amazing trip and country. Welcome to KP.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait to see some of your creations. Welcome.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

We're so happy to have you here!

Hazel


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you are here.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pennsylvania USA


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Sarah and welcome from Michigan, USA


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome Sarah to this wonderful site. I'm sure your work is lovely so please post pictures soon.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome for Amersham, Bucks Uk


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from canada


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Sarah, from the Seattle, WA. USA. I love the fact that we are from all over the WORLD, brought together by a love of fiber crafts. Amazing!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome from PA. You will find this a wonderful place to spend way too much time. The people here are so creative and encouraging. Have fun and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## bammagamma (May 23, 2014)

Welcome from ALABAMA, USA.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Sarah, welcome from Toronto, Canada


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise from the Bronx, New York


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome from Canada, love to have you here.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

You are so welcomed. I live in San Antonio, Texas, USA, and think it is awesome to have you as part of this forum. I love Chinese history, food, music, art, and love reading novels about China. So, again, welcome.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Sarah, greetings from Australia


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

So glad to have you join us.
Look forward to seeing your designs.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome from cold, snowy west Michigan, USA.


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

Welcome, and happy knitting. I had an exchange student from China last semester. He attended our wonderful University.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Ni hao.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome from WA.


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello from the State of Georgia, in the southern part of the US.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## SLouie76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sarahknit said:


> Hi another Sarah,Nice to meet you too.Aha,so do you look like Chinese or ?^_^ The world is very big,with different countries.The world is just small,as we are all from one planet called"Earth". Very nice to know friends from different countries here.Hope we can become good friends and take the forum as a warm family.


Yes, I do look Chinese. In fact, my grandparents and dad are from Guangdong. I've never had the opportunity to visit your area of China. Do you speak Cantonese as well as Mandarin? I only know a little Mandarin, I grew up learning Cantonese and Toisan.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome from quebec, canada


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from a very cold and snowy Ohio.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

alan55 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Welcome from hot and sunny South Australia, February is our hottest month of the year.....
> 
> Alan


Alan, would like visitors? It went way below zero here in Michigan last night. The front door is frozen shut. The kitchen door will open only a few inches, due to the ice. Only the dogs can get out. I'm thinking I need to leave for a warmer climate. :lol:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome, Sarah, from frozen Michigan, USA. You sound like a designer at heart and I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

jazzsma said:


> Hi Sarah, from the Seattle, WA. USA. I love the fact that we are from all over the WORLD, brought together by a love of fiber crafts. Amazing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So true!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Kristie,thanks.


jazzsma said:


> Hi Sarah, from the Seattle, WA. USA. I love the fact that we are from all over the WORLD, brought together by a love of fiber crafts. Amazing!


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.nice to meet you all here.


elida russell said:


> You are so welcomed. I live in San Antonio, Texas, USA, and think it is awesome to have you as part of this forum. I love Chinese history, food, music, art, and love reading novels about China. So, again, welcome.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

ni hao


AiLin said:


> Ni hao.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

kathycam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: So true!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks.nice to meet you and other members here.


kathycam said:


> Welcome, Sarah, from frozen Michigan, USA. You sound like a designer at heart and I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

:lol: ,you may can come to China also,here in southern China the weather is not bad now


kathycam said:


> Alan, would like visitors? It went way below zero here in Michigan last night. The front door is frozen shut. The kitchen door will open only a few inches, due to the ice. Only the dogs can get out. I'm thinking I need to leave for a warmer climate. :lol:


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi.I can speak some cantonese but my cantonese is not very good,people in guangzhou,shenzhen,hongkong speaks cantonese as native language,but other cities in guangdong speaks their own city dialects. And people in different provinces speaks different local languages. If you are not familiar with China,you can not imagine that at all,haha. Anyway,we have Mandarin as Country language,with people who speak different local languages,we talk by mandarin instead so that we can understand each other.


SLouie76 said:


> Yes, I do look Chinese. In fact, my grandparents and dad are from Guangdong. I've never had the opportunity to visit your area of China. Do you speak Cantonese as well as Mandarin? I only know a little Mandarin, I grew up learning Cantonese and Toisan.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

A warm welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Sarahknit said:


> :lol: ,you may can come to China also,here in southern China the weather is not bad now


I wish I could. My husband and I were planning a trip to China, my first, his second, but he passed away before we could. Our neighbors are formerly Chinese and were planning to go with us. If they ever decide again to go, hopefully, I could go with them. My husband enjoyed visiting your country very much.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

kathycam said:


> Alan, would like visitors? It went way below zero here in Michigan last night. The front door is frozen shut. The kitchen door will open only a few inches, due to the ice. Only the dogs can get out. I'm thinking I need to leave for a warmer climate. :lol:


Sorry, I much prefer it to be warmer than colder. It's bad enough here in late June when the overnight temp drops down to just above freezing.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sarahknit said:


> :lol: ,you may can come to China also,here in southern China the weather is not bad now


Might not be to bad near Hong Kong where you live but further north might be a little colder.....


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

alan55 said:


> Sorry, I much prefer it to be warmer than colder. It's bad enough here in late June when the overnight temp drops down to just above freezing.


Freezing would feel downright balmy here. Last night got down to -17F, but it has warmed up to -14F now. I don't think it's ever been this cold before. I think we've set another record. It could be worse though. Boston is absolutely buried. I don't know how people will find their cars until spring. I expect the spring flooding will also break records.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Kathy(is this your name? I see it from your user name),warmly welcome to visit.Sorry to hear that your husband had such a pity plan that can not do.China always welcome you.


kathycam said:


> I wish I could. My husband and I were planning a trip to China, my first, his second, but he passed away before we could. Our neighbors are formerly Chinese and were planning to go with us. If they ever decide again to go, hopefully, I could go with them. My husband enjoyed visiting your country very much.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, northern China is much colder and snow sometimes. Sourthern China is different,no matter how cold it is ,never snow.


alan55 said:


> Might not be to bad near Hong Kong where you live but further north might be a little colder.....


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Terrible weather! How people go outdoor for work or for other actives since there are thick snow everywhere?!


kathycam said:


> Freezing would feel downright balmy here. Last night got down to -17F, but it has warmed up to -14F now. I don't think it's ever been this cold before. I think we've set another record. It could be worse though. Boston is absolutely buried. I don't know how people will find their cars until spring. I expect the spring flooding will also break records.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Seems USA is now everywhere with snow,everyone here send greeting with the word"cold"and "snow"from different cities in USA. Wish you have warm weather soon


maryannn said:


> Welcome from a very cold and snowy Ohio.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,thanks,nice to meet you


thebebe said:


> Hello from the State of Georgia, in the southern part of the US.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

By the way,some friends request to see my works,maybe you can get the link to the "picture"board by checking my profile and find the posts I sent. I don't know if it is ok to send pictures directly on this board or not,sorry.


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome from northeast Iowa. How is the weather there? We have been having very cold weather,so stay home and knit,


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Sarahknit said:


> By the way,some friends request to see my works,maybe you can get the link to the "picture"board by checking my profile and find the posts I sent. I don't know if it is ok to send pictures directly on this board or not,sorry.


Yes! You can post pictures on KP.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,thanks. Weather here today is not bad,tomorrow is our Chinese New Year,everyone is busy preparing for the celebration.Tonight (New Year Eve)we will have a family dinner together with all the family members.


Iowan said:


> Welcome from northeast Iowa. How is the weather there? We have been having very cold weather,so stay home and knit,


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

I mean directly on my self-introduction board.Anyway,it is ok,maybe you can find the link from my profile.I did want to share,but when I share to the "picture"board,the friends who replied to my self-introduction post can not see it at all,so I think the better way is you check my profile and get the link to my posts.


kathycam said:


> Yes! You can post pictures on KP.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy New Year, Sarah, and all your family! I hope your weather is fine and everyone has a good time.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy New Year. Did you learn English in school?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Sarahknit (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Kathy,thanks. Yes,I had a great chinese new year.Today here is rainy and it is said the following several days will be rainy also.


kathycam said:


> Happy New Year, Sarah, and all your family! I hope your weather is fine and everyone has a good time.


----------

